# ASUS Supportteam



## C.C.[ASUS] (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da es teilweise nicht klar ist wer von uns für was zuständig ist hier noch mal eine kleine Übersicht:

Komponenten (Mainboards, Grafikkarten usw):
Wheity[ASUS]

Notebooks, Pads, Phones:
Yosh[ASUS]
Pete[Asus]

Marketing:
Christian[ASUS]‎

Bitte beachtet das ihr bei Anfragen einen Thread aufmacht, *bitte schickt PN's nur wenn die Kollegen euch explizit dazu auffordern.*


----------

